# Its a personal preference thing, but any recurve backpack cases that stand out?



## MJAnderson68 (Nov 15, 2013)

So my stupid cat decided to pee in my archery bag and no matter what I do every time I open it up it smells. No idea why, but it's a cat and they are generally *****holes anyway, so...

I've had a Hoyt Formula bag for 10 years but they don't make it anymore. Any bags out there that are the gold standard? Don't mind paying for quality. I tend to pack a lot of junk as I shoot with kids so I keep lots of tools/extras in my bag.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bitesizemach (Jun 29, 2020)

I think Hoyt has a recurve backpack on the market now. I think it's the...world backpack? or something like that. A friend of mine has it and swears by it.


----------



## bitesizemach (Jun 29, 2020)

bitesizemach said:


> I think Hoyt has a recurve backpack on the market now. I think it's the...world backpack? or something like that. A friend of mine has it and swears by it.


Here it is. The Hoyt World Circuit 
https://www.lancasterarchery.com/hoyt-world-circuit-recurve-backpack.html


----------



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

I hate to say it but I recommend against the Diamond Legend. It's a very well laid out pack and large, but the zippers are prone to premature failure. My first one did that and I got a warranty replacement, which also has the exact same zipper problem and now the bottom of the bag is falling apart at the seams.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Rylando (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm pretty happy with my Gillo backpack so far, but its the only backpack I've used.


----------



## MJAnderson68 (Nov 15, 2013)

bitesizemach said:


> Here it is. The Hoyt World Circuit
> https://www.lancasterarchery.com/hoyt-world-circuit-recurve-backpack.html


And it has an understated look. I wish people would rate things on lancaster. I have rated every single thing I bought. It makes it so much easier.


----------



## tisbatman (Jul 4, 2019)

this one is pretty good https://www.bow-international.com/features/aurora-techno-recurve-backpack-and-techno-lite-quiver/
Good quality, a lot of pockets, fair price.


----------



## Dennis2581 (Jul 21, 2019)

MJAnderson68 said:


> So my stupid cat decided to pee in my archery bag and no matter what I do every time I open it up it smells. No idea why, but it's a cat and they are generally *****holes anyway, so...


I'm really sorry to hear that, but reading this really made me and my wife lough (cats can be *******s as I experienced as well)

I've just started looking for a replacement for 10+ years old Aurora and found the Easton Elite Recurve Backpack to be very spacious and useful. Also the quality looks good considering the premium price tag. 

27" riser and two sets of limbs fit easy along with having space for of extras in smaller compartments.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

Easton back pack for me. Tried Legend but they have cheap build quality and fall apart after a while.


----------



## LVVW (Feb 21, 2017)

I've had this Easton bag for at least a year and put two complete barebow rigs in it a few times. Usually is loaded down with tools and my quiver. It's taken lots of abuse. Even from our cat who likes to chew on the outside net pockets, I think he thinks it kitty dental floss, and yes he is an *****hole too. I like this one so much I got my wife one too.
https://www.lancasterarchery.com/easton-deluxe-recurve-pack.html


----------



## bruce_m (Jan 23, 2012)

Both my kids have the Hoyt bags, previous model as well as current World Circuit. (kids Ages 18 and 15.)

Yes... plenty of money. But no complaints at all from them.

plenty of space, individual pockets etc..

Load it up and it's comfortable to carry.

Recommended.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

Easton backpack for me. Legend is good too but not as durable


----------



## txarcher5 (Jan 8, 2018)

RazorEdgeArch. said:


> ... Tried Legend but they have cheap build quality and fall apart after a while.


I agree, my Legend lasted just a few months; now I only use it to store the backup raiser and limbs. I went back to a SAS backpack that is practical (but not pretty).


----------



## thawkins (Jan 12, 2018)

I have the Easton Deluxe Backpack. It has been used at least once a week for over a year without any problems. I highly recommend it. The Easton pack and Hoyt World look very similar ... I think you're paying $10 more for the Hoyt name on it.

https://www.lancasterarchery.com/easton-deluxe-recurve-pack.html

My two kids have been using the Avalon Classic back pack for about three years on a weekly basis and they are holding up very well for the $60 price point. They're just a little smaller than the Easton.

https://www.lancasterarchery.com/ca...valon-classic-recurve-backpack/category/7005/


----------



## Solonys (Jan 14, 2010)

I've had the Easton Deluxe for a while now and it shows very little wear (aside from me damaging it by letting it rub against a sharp object in my car). I can wholeheartedly endorse it.


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

Z3R0 said:


> I hate to say it but I recommend against the Diamond Legend. It's a very well laid out pack and large, but the zippers are prone to premature failure. My first one did that and I got a warranty replacement, which also has the exact same zipper problem and now the bottom of the bag is falling apart at the seams.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


I had the same. never got a replacement. My retailer talked to Diamond and their customer service has been less than spectacular. I don't thing I'm ever getting a replacement.

I was leaning towards the Easton, but the Deluxe fails in comparison to the Elite. And by the time I was ready to buy, the elite was no longer sold.

I'm pretty happy with my Fivics Tentron, only downside is that it doesn't come with a rain fly.


----------



## MJAnderson68 (Nov 15, 2013)

Thank you all for your suggestions. I went with the Easton. Will give you a review when it comes in.


----------



## Mike Lawless (Sep 6, 2017)

The Hoyt and Easton look really good.

I bought a "NoName" on Amazon a couple years back. It does the job, but falls short in many ways. I used when I'm gonna shoot after work and I'm on the motorcycle.

I'll have to take a serious look at the Hoyt and Easton packs. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## MJAnderson68 (Nov 15, 2013)

OK so the bag came in and in general I really like it. This is what I got (for some reason Amazon has more pictures that Lancaster and it's also $15 cheaper)

https://www.amazon.com/Easton-Deluxe-Recurve-Pack-526031/dp/B01GUA213C

Looks good and I really like the fact you can carry it sideways and not just as a backpack. Also the backpack straps are able to be tucked into the bag so they aren't hanging out. Was a bit of cool engineering to get it to work and since I don't walk more than 50 yards with my gear when I shoot I set it up that way. Seems well made and is sturdy. zippers look solid and lots of little nice touches.

Plenty big on the inside with multiple pockets. Couple of handy pockets on the outside as well. dedicated "slot" for the stabilizer where the arrow tube goes and spot for the t-square on the inside. 3 big mesh pockets and a couple of normal once. Inside large enough for 27" riser, limbs, side stabilizers and hard case for sight with a room left over.

So minor quibbles --- not a single ring or place to attach anything on the inside, just pockets. So since I started as a wee lad I have always taken my string off and attached it to a carabiner inside my case to keep it from untwisting. But there is no place to hang it from in this bag. I guess fold it up and put it in a pocket? But I also clipped things like my arrow puller and car keys to rings.

second is the pocket for the arrow tube is huge and deep! I didn't think there were different diameter tubes but if you have a tube that carries 50+ arrows, this case is for you. My old bag my tube stuck out just enough that when I cinched it closed it would just give me access to the screw off cap. This one the whole tube disappears into the bag. Going to have to rubber band 6" or so off the bottom.

Lastly it has big pockets, but could do with some little ones. This is my daughter's bag and I like the more compartmentalized pockets (and detachable key ring). Guess i will just need to buy a few bags.

https://www.amazon.com/Legend-Arche...&rnid=3365910011&s=sports-and-fitness&sr=1-19

Anyway, happy with the purchase.


----------



## thawkins (Jan 12, 2018)

My Easton Deluxe looks like the one in your link, but I got mine from LAS. 

It has an adjustable length arrow tube - similar to other tubes I have where you twist it a quarter turn then pull to lengthen.

Also, in the outside zippered pocket (near the arrow tube entry) it has a clip inside for car keys, etc. 

On the inside flap with the three zippered pockets, mine has three loops/tabs that a carabiner can clip onto. These tabs have an image on them and look fixed to the pocket but they are fixed only on one end thus forming a loop.


----------



## TxDefArcher (Sep 3, 2019)

Thanks for sharing this - I have the Aurora bag and I struggle getting my Hoyt equipment in it - cant comfortably get it to fit right. So looks like I'll be picking up an Easton or Hoyt bag.


----------



## Charles A Smith (Dec 9, 2014)

Not a backpack and not really a bow case but my far and away favourite is:

NcStar VISM Discreet AR15-M4 Carbine Case

Lots of moveable padded fences inside to separate stuff, and straps to hold limbs in place. Takes all my stuff except the arrow tube. There's a tab on the bottom for ... something. So if I had another one put one I could strap the tube on the bottom.


----------



## Mark Talley (Aug 10, 2016)

Rylando said:


> I'm pretty happy with my Gillo backpack so far, but its the only backpack I've used.


Same here, lots of room and small pouches with velcro closure, zippers are fine. And the only one I have had or am likely to have. I got the grey with yellow accents so not too garish.


----------



## Oldbowbender (Feb 18, 2020)

Mark Talley said:


> Same here, lots of room and small pouches with velcro closure, zippers are fine. And the only one I have had or am likely to have. I got the grey with yellow accents so not too garish.


I have had pretty good luck with Artemis Legend bow case . It's not expensive but good quality , has arrow tube, riser and limb bag and extra pockets for stuff. I put my quiver in it also. Shoulder straps are holding up well though I usually just sling one over my shoulder to get where I want to take out my bow and put together.


----------

